
Deploying Elixir releases - elvio
http://elviovicosa.com/blog/2016/07/13/deploying-elixir-releases.html
======
brianwawok
Are your Load Balancers sticky? The one issue I see with this deployment
strategy is that for a few minutes, you could be clicking around (or rest
calling around) the app - and alternate old version of app with new version of
the app. That could lead to some weird behavior, depending what the release
looked like. (Image in a webapp you changed background from white to black,
every other page has a different page color).

It is a little more complex to solve the partial deploy problem, really need
to spin up a whole new cluster, and then flip the LB in one action. Maybe not
worth it, and just let things be wonky for a few minutes?

